# Videos won't play in Ubuntu



## p014k (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello, 
I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and I can't play any sort of video. When I open it, it plays for about 1/2 a second and then the program closes.

I have the following installed: VLC media player, Amarak, Movie Player, and MPlayer Movie Player.

All of these give me the same result. I know in Windows you have to install codecs, is this problem I'm having?

Thank You


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hm...Well, check and see and turn compiz, right click the desktop, go to change desktop background, then visual affects. Choose none, the retry viewing the video.


----------



## p014k (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank You, it works now.


----------



## Frozencrow (Dec 16, 2006)

You may also want to check and see if you have all the correct drivers for your graphics card.


----------

